# Beretta factory model 84 13rd. mags.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Brand-new, if you are in need of some, go to *The Market Place* on this forum and see my ad. :mrgreen:

It's listed under *Handgun Classifieds*.


----------

